
Supervised Learning: Localizing Novice Type Errors with Data-Driven Diagnosis - dwenzek
https://arxiv.org/abs/1708.07583
======
dwenzek
Yet another tool which uses machine learning to ease software engineering. A
very appealing approach !

Yesterday, there was that post
[[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15125621](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15125621)]
about a tool which explores a target system to improve code with error and
vulnerability checks.

Now, this tool, which uses a database of ill-typed programs with their fix, to
improve the error messages returned by a compiler on typing errors.

